# Frame swap compatability



## AlsCustomS (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello,
New here. 
I have a 69 Custom S convertible with some frame issues that are being uncovered...bondo and rust issues.
I know convertibles have the boxed frame and hardtops do not...but...
Hellwig Frame FX frame support for A-Body GMs looks to make a hardtop frame stronger than a stock ragtop frame.
The kit is reasonable at under 400. bucks and a nice hardtop frame can be had for around 2 grand. My welding skills are good so I can see a good savings and a stronger less flexing frame.
Does anyone see a problem with doing it this way?
Hellwigs tech is off till monday and just looking for some help.
Thanks for your time and Happy Holidays,
AL


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Am sure you have noted, there are numerous A-body frame boxing "kits" on the market. At least Hellwig's has a facsimile of the original pockets used on '68+ convert frames to allow different positioning of a factory transmission crossmember. As far as the extra inboard mount creating a stronger frame, not sure I'd go that far. 

At the overall cost you are referencing, $2400 + shipping of the Hellwig boxing kit, the total is fairly steep. what part of the country are you in that a clean normal unboxed 112" frame is $2000? Nice clean typical '68, 69, 70, & '71-72 non boxed 2 door A body frames are well under a $1000 in my region. Nice clean '68, 69, 70, & '71-72 convert A-body frames typically retail in same area for $1000-1400. I've hauled numerous frames up north on trips that way. There are sellers that love to blast 'em, powder coat them, & throw them on eBay for double that price...& am sure they occasionally get a desperate taker. Having retailed & wholesaled many dozens of original A body frames, just throwing out my experience.


----------

